# Ciao a tutti



## jaws (29 Ottobre 2012)

Ciao a tutti, sono arrivato pronto a difendere i colori rossoneri in questo momento di difficoltà


----------



## admin (29 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Blu71 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuto


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Ottobre 2012)

Bevenuto!


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuto,anche se il tuo nome non mi è completamente nuovo!


----------



## jaws (31 Ottobre 2012)

la mia fama mi precede


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Ci siamo conosciuti in altri lidi,se hai sempre usato questo nick.Con me non ha mai avuto problemi,quindi don't worry e credo che forse hai capito chi possa essere.Comunque ti do il benvenuto di nuovo e che dire,l'importante è che Seedorf sia al Botafogo(se ho capito chi sei non ti piacera' molto la battuta)!


----------



## Milangirl (31 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuto jaws


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Ottobre 2012)

benvenuto


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Novembre 2012)

Hellcome!


----------

